# Immortals/Deathmarks = Troop choice?



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

So as i''m sure most people have seen the new Necron models comming out, so that means i'm sure most people have seen that you can buy sets that contain the components to create either 5 Immortals OR 5 Deathmarks.

Since this Immortal/Deathmark box is under troop choice on GWs site, i'm assuming that both the Immortals AND the Deathmarks are troop choices?


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think Immortals are troops. I have heard of what deathmarks can do and it would be pretty stupid if they could be troops aswell. But seeing as how Matt Ward is writing the codex, I wouldn't be surprised if highly skilled assassin snipers were troops. Deathmarks will most likely be elites and the science behind immortals will be totally changed, since they used to be elites (if I recall correctly).


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Immortals could also be heavy support, like devastators.
Possibly even slow and purposeful now.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Immortals could also be heavy support, like devastators.
> Possibly even slow and purposeful now.


No and no. 

Oh, and they're only T4 now.


----------



## SolidusPRime (Aug 23, 2010)

Warriors and Immortals are Troops, Deathmarks are Elites.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

And immortals and deathmarks are actually not that good

Immortals are slightly more durable versions of warriors their gauss gun has a higer ap than warrior flayers as well personally i don't think the upgrade is worth the fairly substantial price hype

deathmarks are good against MCs but thats their main use 


The decent necron units seem to be wave 2 eg stalkers and scythes


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Barnster said:


> And immortals and deathmarks are actually not that good
> 
> Immortals are slightly more durable versions of warriors their gauss gun has a higer ap than warrior flayers as well personally i don't think the upgrade is worth the fairly substantial price hype
> 
> ...


I disagree entirely. You're paying, what, four points to go from a 4+ to a 3+ save, and to increase the strength of your gun by one, decrease the AP by 1. Immortals are not rubbish at all!

And Deathmarks, best anti-MC unit, IMHO, the game will see for quite a while. Deep strike nearby, wound on 2s rapid-firing. No MC will survive that, and that really helps for things like T8 Wraithlords. Plus afterwards they essentially have weapons akin to Dark Eldar 4+ Poison guns.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Wound MC on 2s and have rapid firing WTF??


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Barnster said:


> And immortals and deathmarks are actually not that good


Immortals are pretty nasty, Deathmarks are cool looking but I think Elite slots can be better spent on Stalkers.



> Immortals are slightly more durable versions of warriors their gauss gun has a higer ap than warrior flayers as well personally i don't think the upgrade is worth the fairly substantial price hype


It's extremely worth it, especially since you can swap their blasters for tesla weaponry instead which looks to be pretty good.



> The decent necron units seem to be wave 2 eg stalkers and scythes


Yeah, I think we're gonna see some nasty armies with Stalkers and Scarabs... just wait and see!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

troybuckle said:


> Wound MC on 2s and have rapid firing WTF??


That's right; I think it is pretty cool too. I can't think of any other Rapid Fire Sniper in 40k. Is there an other?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

My issue with Deathmarks are they are far too situational 

Against nids with trygons and mawlocs and daemons eg DPs greater daemons they are good (Read excellent!!), otherwise they start to be considerably more mehh. Few eldar players take wraithlords most will take falcons and FPrisms and they lack any ap punch 

Deathmarks will likey be seen in a lot of tourni style armies as an insurance unit though due to their low cost for their potential against certain builds


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> Wound MC on 2s and have rapid firing WTF??


*wound one non-vehicle unit they choose at the start of the game on a 2+


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

eyescrossed said:


> *wound one non-vehicle unit they choose at the start of the game on a 2+


The problem with that rule is that it makes _every _deathmark unit you have wound one unit on 2's, though from reading this it seems that taking one unit is probably the best thing to do anyway.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Karnax said:


> The problem with that rule is that it makes _every _deathmark unit you have wound one unit on 2's, though from reading this it seems that taking one unit is probably the best thing to do anyway.


They're Elites and the Elite slot is pretty cramped for 'crons.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

eyescrossed said:


> They're Elites and the Elite slot is pretty cramped for 'crons.


true dat, tho, correct me if im wrong, but the elites section is normaly cramped for newer codicies


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

*NECRON DEATHMARKS*
The Deathmarks are shadowy assassins who excel at turning up just when your opponent wished that they hadn't. Deathmarks are at their best when deploying from Deep Strike, and unlike other units in the game can do in your opponent's turn - they just have to wait for an enemy unit to arrive from reserve! Better still, as soon as the Deathmarks arrive, you can have them mark a single enemy unit you don't like the look of. From that point on, any Deathmark unit that shoots at that unit (or attacks it in close combat) will Wound on a roll of 2+.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Karnax said:


> The problem with that rule is that it makes _every _deathmark unit you have wound one unit on 2's, though from reading this it seems that taking one unit is probably the best thing to do anyway.


Yes, but you get to pick a target for every squad you deploy. So if you have two squads you get to pick two targets and they _both_ get 2+ on the targets.


----------

